# Add a watermark to your Sketchup drawings



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You can easily add a watermark to your Sketchup drawings which may be handy if you are sharing the files with clients or others. The watermark can be any image you create and can appear in the foreground or background. Here's a look at two versions and a PDF that walks you through how to do it. (My walkthrough is based on a the Mac operating system and you may find minor differences on a PC.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

And here I was expecting it to say ACME Products...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> And here I was expecting it to say ACME Products...


Not surprising, Mike. The concepts usually come from the Idea Factory and they are then manufactured by Acme. I think the Idea Factory may be a hidden subsidiary of Acme that is used for tax purposes. Don't quote me because I'm trying to stay out of the witness protection program ... again. :wink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good Idea. Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can we have some of the offshore account numbers???


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> can we have some of the *offshore* account numbers???


2444173N8821574w-BpSUx


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat, now I just need to learn how to use Sketch-up.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Very nice! I'd been exporting and applying text in Picasa, this is easier.


----------

